# Prp inquiry



## synko (Jun 1, 2017)

I was in a committed relationship from 2009 eventually got married officially 2014 Oct . We went through the DHA interviews and got a certificate confirming our relationship of 5 yrs. I put through my PRP application via VFS in January until today I haven't got no response but "adjudication at DHA". I'm scared my current TRV is expiring Dec 2017 and its not renewable any advice or insight.

Thank you


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

You will not get any response until your adjudicated application is ready for collection. This might or might not take long. But from other people's experience, spousal application for PR does take long before finally being adjudicated for processing. Some have said theirs took 2 years from application to adjudication, some have said more than 1 year. Just keep checking VFS website. That's your sure bet.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

You are right,my Section 26b PRP application is now seating at 22 months and counting.My section 11(6) visitors visa (TRV)expires in September this year,l hoping the PRP would have been finalized to escape renewing TRV


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

A foreigner is legally responsible to maintain their TRV as valid during a PRP application. No exceptions


----------

